# Flywheel HELP



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so I got the new clutch sitting pretty in my garage and I hate doing stuff half assed so I was going to buy a aluminum flywheel.... This started the debate between my friends ( none of which owns a GTO lol) anyways here's the debate 

Keep the stock fly in the car because aluminum will wear faster and is not durable BUT does give me a little more power 

So is paying 300 bucks for a aluminum fly worth it ? Pros & cons 

GO lol


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't know what clutch you got but I'd get a billet steel flywheel. It's less likely to blow up and take your leg off like the stock one could and it will drive much better on the street and strip. The car is heavy. A light weight fly will bog badly. Add the power at the engine. Get a remote bleeder and new slave while you're in there


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

A nice heavy flywheel is best. It keeps the momentum of the engine up when shifting, when down shifting or if you engine brake at all, its much smoother and less abrupt. In fact, I'd like to find one a bit heavier then stock! 

with a light flywheel, lets say your driving and just take your foot off the gas, it will slow you down fast, almost like a nosedive! Of coarse, it will rev up faster too for drag racing! Just think about those stop and go days sitting in traffic, no momentum in the engine for releasing the clutch slowly to roll up 10 ft... They also take a LONG time to get used to in everyday driving. Not to mention, think of the cam bucking you'll get if you have a cam! You'll feel every little slip of the peddal, like it's super responcive.

In all, if you trailer the car or Drag race at the track a lot, the light one might be right. If your going to drive on the street more then at the track, or do any kind of road racing or coarses, a stock wieght flywheel is best.

My friend had a Honda civic CRX, way back in the day.. (15 years ago) he had a ultralight flywheel in it and it was a huge PITA to drive anywhere, But it was fast.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

For drag racing a light weight one isn't good. To do it successfully you need to hook on launch. If you hook with a light weight one the car will bog really bad if not kill. The heavier one will keep the momentum going. Our cars aren't Hondas but are pretty heavy. For everyday driving the heavier flywheel gets the nod again. For road course racing the light weight one is a little better.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

oh wow i was backwards? lol... all i know is after driving the Honda, I'll never have a light flywheel


----------

